# new gun



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

so i got a new plinker yesterday...
its a HI Point 9MM carbine got it cheap at cabelas


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet, You better stock up on ammo.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Sweet, You better stock up on ammo.


Ya YD, he'll end up like me, regular orders and frequent trips to Cheaper-Than-Dirt.

Good looking rig coyotehunter25.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

nice lookin weapon there. time to throw some lead down range...lol


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

nice looking rig ya got there. That would be a fun gun to have in your hands when you get 4 or 5 coyotes come rushing in when your calling haha.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool rig ! Time to start reloading, you're gonna need a bunch. LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sweet looking rig, I'm with Poe on that one- having 4 or 5 come charging in and no shotgun!!!!!


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

didnt really think it would b that great a coyote gun cus of the small cal and very limited range but i might have to give it a try some time


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice looking new rig. I bet that will blow right through a case of ammo. LOL


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

the gun shoots great! went thru about 120 rounds on sat with no issues at all great gun!


----------



## cubdad1967 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have the 45 auto modle. I put 500 rounds thru it in less than a week and it worked great. No issues at all. Good luck with your new toy.


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

ya i love it! people can say what they want about HI Point but this line of guns ia great. maybe not so much the pistols but with the full lifetime waranty who cares if it breaks, just send it in to get fixed for free lol


----------



## Wild Rogue (Jan 8, 2012)

I've been looking at one in 45 ACP. Thanks for the review!! I would like to pair it up with my 1911 for defense ( home, Camping, Ect. ). How was the accuracy at distance say 50 yards or so? And do they make a high capacity magazine for it?


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

they all shoot to the left out of box but thats easily fixed, once u get it on its good to go. mags are only 10rnd but a company called pro mags makes 15rnd but i havent heard the greatest things from them. check out http://www.hipointfirearmsforums.com/forum/index.php lots of info there


----------

